# NGD : Jackson JS32-8Q Dinky



## Analog Kid (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi everyone
Well I got my first 8 string today. 

I opted for the Jackson JS32-8Q Dinky for a few reasons, I like passive routes and the 12" to 16" Compound Radius neck really appealed.

Obviously I can't compare it to any other 8 strings but I must say I am astonished with the quality for such a cheap guitar! Setup was pretty good straight out of box, and intonation was spot on. Bridge is the same as the more expensive DKA8, Tuners are rather cheap and nasty so will be swapping these out along with the pickups. Loving the neck though  as I say IMHO incredible value for money.

Could not find any pictures online other than the promotional ones so thought I would post up some for others who may be interested in it.























































David


----------



## haffner1 (Jul 20, 2013)

The 80's called. They want their neck joint back!  JK. Actually that looks really nice. I might have to check those out.


----------



## kenshin (Jul 20, 2013)

Looks cool man, I bet it plays really well! Not a massive fan of that neck joint though... it looks a bit uncomfortable!


----------



## Triple-J (Jul 20, 2013)

Now that they're finally available everywhere I've spent the past week in two minds about buying one of these but after seeing those pics (and that awesome finish!) I'm now 100% sold on buying one.

Out of curiosity do you know what string gauges are on it & what the setup is like?


----------



## sevenstringj (Jul 20, 2013)

Analog Kid said:


> Loving the neck though



That's the #1 reason you buy Jackson.


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 20, 2013)

Congrats, David!!! That is one sharp looking guitar - enjoy!!


----------



## Jim Antonio (Jul 20, 2013)

Good to see this was no urban legend after all! I keep seeing "Will ship on..." or "Out of Stock" in various online stores. You got one fine instrument back there!


----------



## Analog Kid (Jul 20, 2013)

Triple-J said:


> Out of curiosity do you know what string gauges are on it & what the setup is like?



Hey mate it came with 9,11,16,26,36,46,52,65 and the setup was remarkably good out of the box, intonation was spot on


----------



## maliciousteve (Jul 23, 2013)

Just thought you should know but because of this post i went and checked one of these out at Andertons yesterday. I also tried the RG8 but i ended up buying the Jackson. It sounded better and i felt much more comfortable with the neck. Needs a truss rod tweaking and a quick go at the frets with some steel wool but I'm loving it. 

The only thing i didnt like was the factory strings, the 65 doesnt have enough tension to me so i quickly swapped it for a 74 which is much much better.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 23, 2013)

That guitar looks great and happy NGD! 

Just a word of warning...have fun if you ever try to replace those pickups. Those look almost exactly like the pickups found in the Ibanez S8 and a fellow member here had major issues trying to replace the stock pickups with Diamrzios. The Dimarzios were much smaller than the stock pickups.


----------



## crg123 (Jul 23, 2013)

Guessed I missed the memo about these coming out! Looks great man congrats.


----------



## Analog Kid (Jul 23, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Just a word of warning...have fun if you ever try to replace those pickups. Those look almost exactly like the pickups found in the Ibanez S8 and a fellow member here had major issues trying to replace the stock pickups with Diamrzios. The Dimarzios were much smaller than the stock pickups.



thanks for the heads up - just downloaded the dimarzio size sheet - so grabbing ruler to measure up as i type 

d


----------



## Analog Kid (Jul 23, 2013)

maliciousteve said:


> The only thing i didnt like was the factory strings, the 65 doesnt have enough tension to me so i quickly swapped it for a 74 which is much much better.



I am completely new to 8 strings so thanks for this, I did feel that the 65 felt slack but had nothing to compare it against - will give a 74 a shot  thanks


----------



## maliciousteve (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm new to 8's myself, though through my experience with 7 strings I have a vague idea of what to look for in terms of string tension at low tunings. 

I would like to try an 80 but I'm going to need to take the guitar to the tech to file the nut slots for the bigger strings.


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 26, 2013)

Those headstocks... So sick....


----------



## chopshop777 (Jul 27, 2013)

congrats, very cool looking guitar, how much did it cost you at the end ?


----------



## HanShock (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks great!!!


----------



## Analog Kid (Jul 28, 2013)

chopshop777 said:


> congrats, very cool looking guitar, how much did it cost you at the end ?



Hi, I got it for £250 GBP, to put that in context for UK prices is £100 less than the Ibanez RG8.

D


----------



## lawizeg (Jul 28, 2013)

This looks like a pretty sweet first 8.... want! HNGD!

I hope you throw some white pickups in there..


----------



## HanShock (Jul 28, 2013)

Any sound clips?


----------



## Metal Mortician (Jul 28, 2013)

Jackson and Agile must get their budget-model hardware from the same manufacturer, because I swear that is the same bridge on the Agile 827s. 

Congrats on the new guitar, BTW. I've always loved Jackson's compound radius. Please let us know how it suits an 8 string.


----------



## Gregadethhh (Jul 28, 2013)

Jackson's compound radius and 26.5" scale are starting to sway me away from Ibanez especially in 7 strings


----------



## Chuck (Jul 28, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> That guitar looks great and happy NGD!
> 
> Just a word of warning...have fun if you ever try to replace those pickups. Those look almost exactly like the pickups found in the Ibanez S8 and a fellow member here had major issues trying to replace the stock pickups with Diamrzios. The Dimarzios were much smaller than the stock pickups.



Yeah I was just going to post that those look like Ibanez S8 pickup size. Not regular passive sized routes big no-no.


----------



## Suho (Jul 29, 2013)

Analog Kid said:


> Hi, I got it for £250 GBP, to put that in context for UK prices is £100 less than the Ibanez RG8.
> 
> D



Interesting. I have seen them on Ebay for $399 which is the same as the RG8 here. I have eyed the blonde quilted maple model, but that red one is pretty nice looking too.


----------



## brutalwizard (Jul 29, 2013)

Lol was looking at this thread recently and it just got bumped. So how nice is the neck/playability.

I was wanting to snatch one up soon to mod out. And i Love 26.5 inch scales.


----------



## Doombreed (Jul 30, 2013)

TS: could you please measure up the pick-up routes for those of us interested?

Oh and HNGD!


----------



## Analog Kid (Jul 30, 2013)

Doombreed said:


> TS: could you please measure up the pick-up routes for those of us interested?



Hey mate I will do this properly at the weekend and post exact results, but at first inspection without by proper ruler  it appears that compared to DiMarzio spec pickup from their website, the route 'width' is same but 'height' appears to be 10mm bigger than a DiMarzio. 

As I say I will do a proper measure up at the weekend and produce a diagram that should help folk compare it directly to the DiMarzio size chart from their site.

Best

D


----------



## viesczy (Jul 30, 2013)

She looks GREAT!

I'm seriously gassing for one now. Finger that'll hold me over 'til Washburn releases the 8 string Parallaxe here in the states! 

Color me JELLY! 

Derek


----------



## xXoAlecoXx (Jul 31, 2013)

26.5 is a bad idea for 8s.


----------



## viesczy (Jul 31, 2013)

xXoAlecoXx said:


> 26.5 is a bad idea for 8s.





Just rain on a parade why don't you? 

You know that our bassist hit the low notes, and we as guitarist hit the higher frequencies? That's how a complete sonic spectrum created, each instrument filling an area of the tonal spectrum to create music and not cluttered noise in time with itself. 

If you want to go crazy low, just get some whale songs notes sampled and trigger it with via a syth on any scale too. 

Derek


----------



## Retexis (Aug 21, 2013)

I've got mine, and I'm loving it. Yesterday I've put on a DR 10-75 8 set. I was surprised, that the 75 string did not fit through the hole of the machine head. Good that DR made the end of the string thinner, but it's too long. The strings are really nice. I'm now thinking of solutions, because winding the string around the tuning peg so many times looks stupid and is bad for tuning stability.


----------



## nedheftyfunk (Aug 21, 2013)

Congratulations. Looks pretty sweet. Is that a one piece body?



Retexis said:


> I've got mine, and I'm loving it. Yesterday I've put on a DR 10-75 8 set. I was surprised, that the 75 string did not fit through the hole of the machine head. Good that DR made the end of the string thinner, but it's too long. The strings are really nice. I'm now thinking of solutions, because winding the string around the tuning peg so many times looks stupid and is bad for tuning stability.



A lot of machine-heads have that problem, but there's an easy solution: cut the string to slightly longer than usual length, unwind the outer string, put only the core through the peg and tune up. I have to do the same with my Intrepid.


----------



## AdamWe (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey,
nice guitar, mate.  
I have one question about the neck-joint, because I ordered myself a DKA8 and the only thing that kinda bothers me is that giant neck-joint. Is it comfortable in the higher frets or is it just annoying?

Sorry for my bad english. ^^

Cheers AdamWe


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 22, 2013)

nedheftyfunk said:


> A lot of machine-heads have that problem, but there's an easy solution: cut the string to slightly longer than usual length, unwind the outer string, put only the core through the peg and tune up. I have to do the same with my Intrepid.



I also have to do this with the .80 (and for some reason, the .66 next to it, gotta wonder if I didn't get a weird tuner there) on my RG8, and it works just fine for me. But back to the subject at hand, that is one sick-looking Jackson you've got there! I didn't like those headstocks much when I first saw them, but they're growing on me, and look the best as an 8-string headstock, IMO. Happy belated NGD!


----------



## Retexis (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for the string unwind tip. I'll try it. The body is basswood with a nice quilted maple top. Looks like one piece to me. On the back side You can see the different pattern of the basswood under the finish. Despite the strange stringing i did the DR-s are working great. I'm still at setting up phase, but the guitar starts to really growing to me.


----------



## maliciousteve (Aug 25, 2013)

I've measured the pickups in my Dinky 8 and it appears the stock Jackson pickup bobbins are roughly 5mm wider than Dimarzio or Duncan pickups. So other manufacturer pickups will fit but may look a little odd as the route will be much bigger than the pickup.


----------



## tomskengage (Aug 25, 2013)

looks very nice man! I am waiting for my JS22-7 for about 2 months now...I still don't know anything about it or anyone who has one...do any of you know something about the JS22-7 dinky? I'd appreciate the information


----------



## Eclipse (Aug 25, 2013)

I bet it sounds massive. And I do love those Jackson 8 head stocks.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 27, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Fishnuggets (Sep 2, 2013)

I ordered one of these from a site that still doesn't have them in stock. I was wonder, though, what the input jack looks like. Is it angled like the DKA8? I love Jackson guitars and this one is nice, but check oot this sexy beast:







Jackson Soloist SLATFXQMG3-8 - Transparent Green | Sweetwater.com


----------



## Valennic (Sep 2, 2013)

AdamWe said:


> Hey,
> nice guitar, mate.
> I have one question about the neck-joint, because I ordered myself a DKA8 and the only thing that kinda bothers me is that giant neck-joint. Is it comfortable in the higher frets or is it just annoying?
> 
> ...



Figured I'd chime in here, the neck joint isn't an issue at all in the higher frets on the DKA8. It's got some of the best fret access I've experienced outside of super deep cutaways.

HNGD though OP, that thing looks really clean. I just wish they'd use normal pickup routes.


----------



## stuglue (Sep 2, 2013)

Love the colour, HNGD. one of the things I've noticed from looking at this guitar is how much the body looks exactly the same as my ESP 208. I wonder if they are all built in the same factory. Bargain price mate.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 2, 2013)

Congrats and hngd!. I just ordered the 7 string of this.


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Sep 2, 2013)

Congrats dude looks awesome! I saw a video yesterday with the 7sring version in quilt and looks really awesome too. Maybe in the future..... MAYBE!


----------



## MrYakob (Sep 6, 2013)

AdamWe said:


> Hey,
> nice guitar, mate.
> I have one question about the neck-joint, because I ordered myself a DKA8 and the only thing that kinda bothers me is that giant neck-joint. Is it comfortable in the higher frets or is it just annoying?
> 
> ...



Jammed out on the 7 string version for about 30 minutes in the store yesterday, I didn't even notice the heel once I was playing!


----------



## Velokki (Sep 7, 2013)

I've got a Schecter Omen 8, and the only thing that turns me off is the higher fret access. How is it here?

Nice pics, btw. Beautiful deep red!


----------



## Defect Noises (Sep 9, 2013)

congrats. looks nice!


----------



## mr_ormus777 (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats mate she's filthy! I hope the pickup swap works out well for you!


----------



## Jameslewis777 (Sep 9, 2013)

dang this is really cool looking haha. I've been thinking about getting the 7 string natty version of this for a mod platform... decisions, decisions


----------



## gh0Zt (Sep 22, 2013)

Congrats! I saw a nice black one at Thomann and I'm really coNsidering getting it.... One thing that puts me of (slightly) is the pickup size problem...
Coz I'll probably wanna replace them.... So my question is: Does it Djent?


----------



## 69daren (Sep 22, 2013)

ooo come on, could someone give sound test.


----------



## skarbu (Oct 8, 2013)

I'll make a test soon. In one or two weeks tops, I'll get one 

For comparison, I will use the same amp, but the guitar in the video couldn't be more different, and that's what I'm curious about...how does the basswood 8 stringie with stoc pups do against a mahogany 7 string with Bareknuckles


----------



## Stijnson (Oct 10, 2013)

Happy NGD man, looking good. Pity about that heel though, thats very un-jackson. Also, one of the tuners, I think its the high B string, looks incredibly crooked? 
But hey, the tuners will probably be replaced anyway. Im considering the 7-string of this model, because like you said, for that money the guitar looks great and leaves some financial space for upgrades.


----------



## DavidBullet (Jun 8, 2014)

Hey there, I could be buying this guitar. There's just one thing I would like to know. What are the dimensions of the pickup, because I maybe would replace thel with like Nazguls or something. I see that the pickup is very big so I'm afraid a passive mount wouldn't fit in. So I thought on maybe putting in active mounts, because they would fill up the cavity most likely. I just wonder if they would fit in and not be too big or still too small.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## EunoiaDjent (Jan 29, 2016)

That neck looks super thin and fast for an 8! I may purchase one of these here soon


----------



## EG1s (Jan 31, 2016)

Sweet guitar, HNGD. Red is my favorite color, but I'm picky about it on guitars. This one looks good. Enjoy it!

Luke


----------

